# Describe yourself using a train analogy



## great_pudgy_owl (Apr 20, 2015)

Because analogies are good bridges and trains are cool

I trip over myself a lot during verbal communication. There are too many things speeding down different tracks and it's like someone left a toddler to play with the switchboard. Fortunately, sometimes right before a pair of trains are left scrambling to brake before they total each other, the right switch if flipped, a train switches tracks, and something deliciously eloquent comes out...sometimes.


----------



## justjay (Dec 2, 2013)

There are faster ways to get where you're going, you can fly, you can drive, but if you want to experience the countryside then you should ride me. The view is great, the ride is a little bumpy, and the cargo I'm carrying needs to go somewhere special. My usual route is into the sunset, and my favorite time to chug is in the night. When the engineer pulls my cord I feel alive, I can't pull it myself you see, no hands.


----------



## Sygma (Dec 19, 2014)

> Describe yourself using a train analogy


When an accident in life happen, I'm usually the one wrecking. 

Good enuf ?


----------



## great_pudgy_owl (Apr 20, 2015)

Sygma said:


> When an accident in life happen, I'm usually the one wrecking.
> 
> Good enuf ?


It works, even if you sometimes don't XD


----------



## Liquidlucy (Dec 28, 2014)

I am an endless, slow moving freight train, carrying everything that you need :tranquillity:


----------



## Swelly (Nov 3, 2011)

This thread is the most amusing thread topic of all time.


----------



## Eggsies (Feb 5, 2013)

I am a form of rail transport consisting of a series of vehicles that usually runs along a rail track to transport cargo or passengers.

TIL I am a train


----------



## Windblownhair (Aug 12, 2013)

The train knows the world from a perspective that is uniquely her own. 

She curves with the valleys, through the centers of mountains, and along forgotten coastlines. Through the dark watches of the night, when every passenger has succumbed to the siren call of sleep, she keeps her long vigil. She is loyal to every passenger that travels with her, protectiveness written in each careful turn. Most travelers never realize the silent affection, the intimacy with which she knows each of them. The don't know of the wonders she has seen, wonders that go unshared with most.

Yet perhaps she is happier not giving voice to this sentiment. Because her ultimate conclusion is this: we may be a mystery, even to those closest to us, but it's better to journey with someone you love than alone.


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding (Mar 16, 2015)

Helping people reach their destination like a train operating without bias, bringing individuals together and also tearing them apart. Even though I'm ever - early - waiting; you'll often hate how I'm slow to start; how I may run late; how even - when you least expect it - tragedy will strike.


----------



## piscesfish (Nov 30, 2013)

I was going to say train wreck, but that one's been taken.

So in essence, my attempt to add to this thread was a train wreck.

Carry on.


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding (Mar 16, 2015)

piscesfish said:


> I was going to say train wreck, but that one's been taken.
> 
> So in essence, my attempt to add to this thread was a train wreck.
> 
> Carry on.


Well, I think you've also just unwittingly added: _carry on_ luggage... 
















































Nailed it... :jupiter:
* *




:anyone:


----------



## Flaming Bassoon (Feb 15, 2013)

This isn't about me, it's about the Harry Potter themed field show my school marching band did list year... 



> "This field show sounds like what would happen if the Hogwarts Express crashed into Auschwitz."


Although I could say that about myself as well.


----------



## MacroPhotography (Jul 29, 2015)

The engine is up front, it's the thing you see first. I go into the world with a smile on my face. The first few train cars carry the cargo everyone needs most. People need for me to be the one who is always happy. I'm the bubbly, sweet, "always a silver lining" girl. That's what people need from me, so that's what I carry up front. These front cars are bright, happy colors. Towards the middle the colors of the cars dull, they are not as cheery as the first few. They hold my views and morals, people don't need them as much, but they are still there to be seen. I want people to know what I stand for. The further you get to the back, the bumpier it gets. There are not so many people, the cars rattle around, it's not very pleasant. The colors of these cars are darker, I don't want people to see what's inside. I keep those things locked in these dark cars because no one needs them, no one wants them. These things I keep to myself. They are my thoughts, ideas, opinions, the sadness I carry with me, the grief I share with no one. These cars carry the real music I listen to, not the upbeat pop they think I like, but the sad songs that express my emotions. They carry the secret pictures I draw. They carry the poetry that no one's read. They carry my true emotions, my inner self...


----------



## WickerDeer (Aug 1, 2012)

My tracks are pretty strong. No one asked me, though, where they should lead. And though I rest on the toil and sweat of just as unwilling, some people do succeed. 

Though I am moved by the dark, smokey coal, smudged and staining tear touched cheeks of the lover who parts unwillingly, there is also a glow, a bright fire that burns within the heart, and a bounce within the step of those who seek sunrise hopefully. Sometimes these tracks meet and no one knows what will happen at the crossroads.

(?) I don't know if it describes me, but perhaps just the intersection between despair and hope or loss and gain. I am pretty sure it's not right grammatically.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

I'm like that train Gordon from Thomas the Tank Engine because I have a distinguished face


----------



## Pressed Flowers (Oct 8, 2014)

I am a train creeping timidly along its tracks as it watches its path be probingly built before it.


----------



## funambulist44 (May 7, 2014)

Much like a train, I am no stranger to overweight SEPTA mechanics lubing my pipes. Additionally, I often obliterate small woodland creatures that weren't fast enough.


----------



## Carpentet810 (Nov 17, 2013)

Like an Engineer driving the train of annihilation; I blow up the bridges, dynamite the rails, and anti-tank mine the tunnels...


----------



## great_pudgy_owl (Apr 20, 2015)

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> I'm like that train Gordon from Thomas the Tank Engine because I have a distinguished face


A very distinguished face, you do have xD


----------



## Danah (Sep 15, 2012)

A train without brakes and with a whimsically working engine: it goes so recklessly fast downhill you would bet it's going to crash at any moment and it occasionally gets stuck on flat land.
Weirdly enough the engine always miraculously works again when it has to run uphill, although the train conductor is always afraid this wacky engine might abandon her at the most inappropriate and dangerous time.

It's more like a nightmarish roller coaster


----------

